# Vidanta/Grand Mayan in Riviera Maya - menu prices?



## hurnik (Jun 27, 2017)

Anyone by any chance, have any of the menus with pricing?

All I can find are the menus (without pricing).

I'll take whatever you have.

LOL!

Thanks!


----------



## whitewater (Jun 27, 2017)

was not too expensive - was just there 3 months ago.  

maybe $50-75 for 2 people.  We don't drink so no idea on alcohol.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 27, 2017)

whitewater said:


> was not too expensive - was just there 3 months ago.
> 
> maybe $50-75 for 2 people.  We don't drink so no idea on alcohol.



What type of meal for two were you getting for $50-75, if you don't mind me asking?

IE was that 2 burgers OR two appetizers, two nice entrees and two desserts, or something in between? We'll be there in the fall, and would also love to have this information, as it will make a difference to how soon (and how much) we decide to do groceries.


----------



## whitewater (Jun 28, 2017)

our meals consisted of 2 entrees 1 appetizer.  1 soda & 1 bottled water.   no desserts.  Our entire bill for 3.5 nights excluding excursions was $425 +/- think I pulled taxes out with my mental math.  

this included cereal we bought for room, milk, snacks, pool side meals, dinners, & bottled water.  The other days we were offsite for meals during excursions and shopping. 

The Breakfast buffet was $70 for 2 people and totally amazing!  View and food both terrific.  DO NOT DO THE SALES JOB FOR A FREE BREAKFAST!    just pay for breakfast and enjoy the coffee and time without the stress of buying another timeshare.


----------



## hurnik (Jun 28, 2017)

Wow, they really jacked up prices since Jan 2016.  The breakfast buffet was $28.95 or thereabouts (granted, exchange rate then was like 16:1).

I was kinda hoping that someone would have screenshots of the menus with the pricing.  I vaguely recall Burger place was around $10-15 USD last time we were there (not counting drinks).

I guess I should've taken pictures.  I see this asked a lot on the Trip Advisor forums and nobody has them.


----------



## whitewater (Jun 29, 2017)

yeah sorry - did not think of menu pics.  They were "offering" 17:1 while we were there.  Not great considering its around 20:1 right now.


----------



## hurnik (Jun 29, 2017)

whitewater said:


> yeah sorry - did not think of menu pics.  They were "offering" 17:1 while we were there.  Not great considering its around 20:1 right now.



No worries.  I never remember to take a photo either.  Wow, 20:1.  I need to book me a trip to Mexico soon.  Too bad going to Key West on Saturday, then Orlando in October and Hawaii in Feb.  ha!

Although I suppose I could always get some pesos now...


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 30, 2017)

The current rate is closer to 18:1.


----------



## pianoetudes (Jun 30, 2017)

hurnik said:


> The breakfast buffet was $28.95 or thereabouts (granted, exchange rate then was like 16:1).



In January 2017, the cost of 6 breakfast meal plan was MXN1755 (USD 87). Each breakfast was $14.50 - this is a good deal. In the US, the value of their breakfast is about $25 to $30.


----------



## whitewater (Jun 30, 2017)

pianoetudes said:


> In January 2017, the cost of 6 breakfast meal plan was MXN1755 (USD 87). Each breakfast was $14.50 - this is a good deal. In the US, the value of their breakfast is about $25 to $30.


wish I would have been offered a meal plan.


----------



## richontug (Jun 30, 2017)

Been to Vidanta RM several times but never offered a meal plan.  Where do they offer them?
AI not offered at Vidanta as far as I know.


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 30, 2017)

richontug said:


> Been to Vidanta RM several times but never offered a meal plan.  Where do they offer them?
> AI not offered at Vidanta as far as I know.



At Nuevo Vallarta, the front desk did not mention it at all. I knew about the meal plan from a friend who had been there previously. Unlike the experiences of many reviewers on TripAdvisor, our concierge was hardly at the desk, and did not do much for us. When we did finally see the concierge, we were told to go to the lobby to purchase the vouchers there. The 6 dinner vouchers may be shared. We used 2 vouchers per dinner, and shared our meals with our child. The dinners included 2 appetizers, 2 entrees, and 2 desserts. It was still more food than we would normally eat. The 6 breakfast vouchers must be used individually, since the breakfast is a buffet. So our meal plan was dinner on 3 nights and breakfast on 2 days. We alternated so we did not eat the big breakfast and the big dinner on the same day.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 30, 2017)

pianoetudes said:


> In January 2017, the cost of 6 breakfast meal plan was MXN1755 (USD 87). Each breakfast was $14.50 - this is a good deal. In the US, the value of their breakfast is about $25 to $30.



Was that in Riviera Maya or Nuevo Vallarto? 

I was under the impression that only Nuevo had the meal tickets.


----------



## pianoetudes (Jun 30, 2017)

bizaro86 said:


> Was that in Riviera Maya or Nuevo Vallarto?



Nuevo


----------

